

Ask HN: Why is it so hard to spread some love on HN? - Preseed


======
lauradhamilton
If it makes you feel any better, there's a great deal of randomness in terms
of what makes it off the "new" page versus what doesn't. That's assuming that
the content is good and you're not a recognized author.

------
minimaxir
Given your post history, you are actually asking "why isn't anyone using my
service?", which is sorta passive-aggressive.

